# Marketing... Where to begin?



## mja979 (Oct 31, 2012)

Where can I find decent places to market my creations?

It's art/hidden maze.


----------



## Patooie (Feb 8, 2013)

have you tried etsy.com?

I've got a friend at work that sells her crafty creations on that site and makes a decent amount of money off the site. It's a great outlet to find buyers for folks that like unique creative and artistic objects. It might be just the ticket for you.


----------



## mja979 (Oct 31, 2012)

Is it fairly easy to set up?


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

mja,

Do you have any galleries in your area or surrounding area? Galleries might be a good place to put your type work in. Take a few as samples and visit any galleries that's within a comfortable driving distance from your home.

Galleries always like to find things that are different and don't have on display already. Finding a gallery or two is the hardest part. Once you are set up with them, you would only have to visit once in awhile to check your display. Most Galleries don't buy your inventory, but will put it on display and when it sells, they will take their commission for the sale and send the balance to you. They usually do this the first of each month, so there is no need to go to the gallery is you don't want to.

Their commissions can be high, but you have to take into consideration they have the store, they do all the selling and collecting sales tax (if applicable) and do all the paperwork.

Gift Stores or stores catering to Tourist can also be a good outlet for your work.

I believe your type work sells best when a prospective customer can actually touch it and understand how it works. You may be able to sell on-line, but it is hard to appreciate your craftsmanship from a picture, but with that being said, I would probably try some on line selling anyway.

The more marketing you can do, the better chance for sales.
Good luck


----------



## mja979 (Oct 31, 2012)

Thank you both for the excellent tips. Ill look into Etsy and see if any galleries are nearby.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

That sort of thing does well in galleries and gift shops.

If you really get set up to produce them in volume, you
can get booked solid with wholesale just doing 1 or 2
gift shows a year if your work is retailable at a 100%
markup over what you get wholesale.

The work must hit a price point and it must have the
emotional appeal and level of polish a handmade 
fine gift item needs.

Marketing to gift shops in casinos and other tourist
destinations where people throw money around on
impulse buys may be a good idea.


----------



## Patooie (Feb 8, 2013)

Etsy is really easy to set up…it's aimed at low volume and custom and doesn't require a lot of knowledge to get working. Similar to E-bay in usability but more aimed at the higher end and creative (and less flea markety)


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

I *think* I'm heading down the path of wanting to sell creations. I'm nowhere near that, though!

My Father was selling simple furniture at one point in Vermont. He struggled for quite a while. Nobody wanted to buy his stuff and risk not being able to sell it. He finally found a woman who would put it in her upscale touristy shop on consignment that he sold quite a few pieces like that. He was telling me how he had to stain cherry because people just couldn't accept the fact that young cherry furniture doesn't look dark like their antiques!


----------



## mja979 (Oct 31, 2012)

Alright. Besides my kickstater I have opened an Etsy store. Thank you. I will see about the giftshops and galleries soon.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for the update and hope you'll keep us posted on your results.


----------



## mja979 (Oct 31, 2012)

Sure.

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/787761497/the-lunatic-redux-the-3d-maze-reborn

https://www.etsy.com/listing/123086371/a-three-inch-cubic-hidden-maze


----------

